# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Các sản phẩm gia công CNC >  Vẫn chỉ là 3 trục thôi

## khach274

Rảnh rỗi chẳng làm gì nhặt được cục gỗ, cũng đú đớn chạy để chụp ảnh:

Chỉ là 3 trục chạy thường như cân đường hộp sữa chẳng phải *thi triển về 4 trục đỉnh cao* như các bác khác. Em là có gì nói thế không các bác lại bảo em chém gió, đánh bóng bản thân thì tội nghiệp em quá.

Dùng JDpaint nên để nó gần cái màn hình JDPaint cái cho khí thế.



Quên mất, nhìn thế thì khó ra kích thước nên em cứ học theo kinh nghiệm các bác đi trước là để cái bật lửa vào cho biết kích thước.



Dù gì thì đây là do tận dụng gỗ nên để như vậy và nhỏ tẹo như vậy. Chứ bác nào đưa gỗ lớn lớn em chạy lớn lớn tý nhìn cho sướng mắt.

----------

anhcos, culitruong, Nam CNC, Nguyễn Văn Phương

----------


## Nam CNC

Cái này có chạy phối hợp mặt và xoay tròn phải không bác Khach247 , nói thật chạy mấy bức tượng này mà chạy 4 trục đồng thời cũng không ra đâu, vì chi tiết khuôn mặt , cánh hoa , kiểu này chỉ có chạy 3 môn phối hợp mới ra đẹp như thế, nếu nói chạy 1 phát bằng 4 trục hay 5 trục mà ra thì chỉ có nằm mơ.
------- ngày xưa chỉ có 1 số chi tiết với kết cấu phù hợp thì 5 trục 1 phát thì hoàn chỉnh chứ đa số cũng chạy phối hợp thôi , nhưng có điều với 5 trục thì nó chuẩn hơn xíu về góc độ.
     ---- Bác Khach chạy ra như vầy thì nhiều anh em quan tâm đó , gần như diễn đàn đang khúc mắc cái bức tượng kiểu vậy nè.

----------

khach274

----------


## khach274

Gia công gỗ có ưu điểm là không cần độ chính xác vì đằng nào cũng cần làm nguội lại.
Em vẫn thường trêu máy 5 trục tinh xảo nhất đó là máy X, Y, Z,tay trái và tay phải của thợ tay...  :Smile: ) (2 tay + 3 trục = 5 trục)

Chạy 4, hay 5 trục điều đầu tiên phải là do máy đã. Nhưng sau đó vẫn là xem sản phẩm như thế nào để tùy.
Với rất nhiều tượng gỗ để chạy 4 trục đúng theo biên dạng sẽ bị va chạm rất nhiều. Để bỏ hết va chạm thì rất nhiêu chỗ dao không chạy tới. Dẫn tới vẫn phải chạy kết hợp.

Vì chạy gỗ nó không cần yêu cầu về độ chính xác và chất lượng như cơ khí mà quan trọng nhất là tổng hợp lại ra được giá thành sản phẩm rẻ nhất. Thường thì sẽ làm sao để có thể rút ngắn thời gian gia công, thời gian vận hành tối đa ở được chất lượng tương đối sẽ là kết quả tốt nhất.

----------

KDD, Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

Có sản phẩm rồi , vậy máy đâu bác khach247 ơi. Bật mí quy trình gia công xíu đi để anh em và khách hàng nắm rõ cơ bản, anh thấy khi khách hiểu rõ, thấy máy và thấy sản phẩm như vầy thì chắc chắn họ tìm mình mua máy liền.
 ---- Cụ thể hơn bác khách cho biết kích thước ?, thời gian gia công, chạy mấy dao để hoàn thiện, lúc trước có nghe bác nói đó là máy anh em ngoài đó tự hoàn thiện, bây giờ post lên anh em để anh em được nhìn và được khen đi... Ủng hộ máy Việt Nam sản xuất.

----------

Boyred2000, khach274

----------

